# Oculus link Kabel fÃ¼r die Quest



## cold28 (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Community,

habe nach langem hin und her zwischen der Rift S und der Quest, mich für die Quest entschieden. Diese ist auch heute angekommen.
Nun möchte ich diese per Link Kabel an meinem Rechner anschliessen. 
Da es sehr verschieden Meinungen gibt, wollte ich nochmal fragen ob jemand eine Empfehlen kann.
Die originale ist ja nicht Lieferbar, aber auch zu teuer. 

Kann jemand vielleicht folgendes Kabel empfehlen oder abraten:
Anker Powerline 3m USB C auf USB 3.0 Kabel, USB-C mit 56k Ohm Pull-Up Widerstand fuer Type-C Geraete: Oculus Quest, Galaxy S8, S8+, S9,S10, MacBook, Sony XZ, LG V20 G5 G6, HTC 10, Xiaomi 5 und weitere: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich habe an der Front von meine Gehäuse einen USB-C(3.1) Anschluss, 2 x USB3.0 und 2 x USB2.0 Anschlüsse.
Ist es denn dann nicht besser einen USB-C zu USB-C Kabel zu verwenden?

Habe auch gelesen, dass mittlerweile das beigelegte Charging Kabel auch als Link verwendet werden kann. (Es soll irgendwo eine Anleitung im Netz kursieren)
Hat jemand das mal getestet oder Erfahrung damit gemacht ob es ausreicht/funktioniert?

Wäre sehr dankbar für euer Feedback


----------

